# Scrollbalken verschwinden lassen



## Jack iZ BaQ (15. Juli 2004)

Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, war es ein ganz einfacher Befehl, der mir jedoch nicht mehr einfällt.  

Es stimmt halt was mit meinem iFrame nicht und es erscheinen immer die lästigen scrollbalken, die jedoch völlig unnötig sind.

Kann mir jemand bitte den html Befehl zur Beseitigung der Balken geben !?


----------



## Jack iZ BaQ (15. Juli 2004)

Sorry, habs gerade bein SUCHEN gefunden

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=157431&highlight=Scrollbalken ;-)


----------



## Pardon_Me (15. Juli 2004)

Bei Iframes würde es genügen scrolling="no" einzusetzen...


----------



## Jack iZ BaQ (15. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Pardon_Me _
> *Bei Iframes würde es genügen scrolling="no" einzusetzen... *



ok ich versuche mal deine Variante, weil das andere was ich da gefunden habe, nicht klappen will


----------



## chrisbergr (15. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Jack iZ BaQ _
> *ok ich versuche mal deine Variante, weil das andere was ich da gefunden habe, nicht klappen will *


Mh? Ich habe den anderen Thread jetzt nicht angeschaut, aber es funktioniert doch auch, wenn du in der Datei, die du via iframe einbindest, im Body - Tag <body scroll="no"> eingibst. Aber wie Pardon_Me schon sagte, bei einem iframe muss das jetzt nicht unbedingt so gemacht werden.

Gruß
#ACID


----------



## Cage_TwoK (15. Juli 2004)

Hehe, hatte das Problem auch, das war nerfig !
Hast bestimmt den IE6, da tritt das Problem auf, dass wenn die senkrechte Scrollleiste kommt, die horizontale auch erscheint, die aber eigentlich nicht nötig ist...

Schau mal unter http://www.visuelya.de/pgs/item.php?id=00008  nach. Dort sind drei Lösungen vorhanden, wobei die 3. das beste ist ! 

mfg


----------

